# NJ Herf in March! (Tons of Pics!)



## Batista30

As most of you know, after the success of the herf we had in Massachusetts a few months back, we started planning a NJ herf in March soon after. It turns out this will probably be the LARGEST PUFF ORGANIZED HERF IN HISTORY to date. :beerchug:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/eastern/283074-new-jersey-herf-march.html

Here are the pictures from the Ma/NJ herf in January

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...2-hours-herfing-new-jersey-massachusetts.html

Day One has already turned out to be a successful mini herf, the perfect lead up to Saturday which WILL be a very large group of awesome brothers meeting up perhaps for the first time as well! Some of us have met before and some of us haven't but this will be a great 3 day herf.

We herfed from 2pm till 10pm and considering the hours that we will be herfing tomorrow, we're all surprised to have smoked for so long!










Ray (rock31) and Jim (ptpablo)










Tony (tonybrooklyn) and Veeral (batista30)

Cigars smoked today (this part is always great to see the epic collections of awesome cigars!)

RyJ Wide Churchill cc
Casa Magna
Partagas Habana
Litto Gomez Diez
La Libertad
3 Bolivar Immensas
Ramon Allones Exclusivo Canada
Tatuaje Federal 109 Rosado
Viaje 50/50 Black Label
Quintero
Viaje WLP Candela
Cohiba Siglo II
Cohiba Robusto 2008

Here are the pictures of the reserved room for tomorrow!




























Let the fun continue into the night brother!


----------



## Rock31

Very nice start to the herf! Great to meet Tony!


----------



## tpharkman

Awesome event and it looks like fun.


----------



## Batista30

Agreed Ray! Tony is an awesome guy and I can't wait to meet the rest of them tomorrow!


----------



## Habano

Batista30 said:


> Ray (rock31) and Jim (ptpablo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony (tonybrooklyn) and Veeral (batista30)


Look at those four studs! Man it looks like you guys have quite an event planned. I would love to meet all of you some time for a herf. Love the pics of the room as well. Enjoy the day fellows and smoke one for me!

What's Ray looking so pissed about? Someone give him an unbanded stick and tell him it was a Cuban when in reality it was a Swisher Sweet? LOL. Tony looks surprised the pic was taken. Jim and Veeral look like the two happiest guys on the planet...LOL.


----------



## dav0

And this was me, stuck at work, smokin' a Viaje Exclusivo Short in on my lunch break in the parking lot in my truck.:frusty:

I WILL be there in the AM tomorrow, STOKED!!!!!!


----------



## smelvis

Looks like a great group, wish I was there with ya!


----------



## harley33

Looks like a lot of fun. Be sure to post more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Herf N Turf

Tony! You handsome devil, you! How *do *you do it?


----------



## donovanrichardson

Very cool pictures! I'm really looking forward to seeing the rest of them! Looks like some awesome cigars were smoked, thanks for the pictures Veeral! I really like the looks of that back room, wish Iowa had a lounge like that!


----------



## Scott W.

Guys I got home about an hour ago and I have to say that it was a terrific time. It was great meeting everyone! Lots of pics to come.


----------



## WilsonRoa

good stuff so far!!


----------



## Evonnida

C'mon in!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Those pictures are fantastic Erich! Wish I could have been there! I don't even know half of those people in the pictures, well their names anyway! Thank you for sharing all of these wonderful pictures, they are great!


----------



## Evonnida




----------



## Evonnida




----------



## Evonnida




----------



## Evonnida




----------



## Space Cowboy

Jealous! Almost makes me want to go home to Jersey!


----------



## dmgizzo

Looks like a good time ! Awesome job by a great bunch of BOTL.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Veeral was an AWESOME host and it was a really fun time at J&Rs!!!!! Enjoy day 3 brothers & sisters!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jerseyjay

Nice pix. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_I posted these earlier but in the wrong spot so here we go again!
I had a great time Veeral Ray and Jim are all fantastic guys! So Sad i couldn't make all the days. Maybe next time okay here we go!





































And who could forget the Oscar Meyer wiener car on the way up LOL!!!



























_


----------



## Scott W.

Great pics Tony, I loved you in "Lethal Weapon 2 ".


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

scottw said:


> Great pics Tony, I loved you in "Lethal Weapon 2 ".


Which one was i Sgt Murtagh!:rofl:

Where's your pick what are you camera shy!:bounce:


----------



## baderjkbr

Had a blast Veeral. Ray you crack me up. I hope this becomes a yearly event.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Aren't they a great bunch of guys!


----------



## Scott W.

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Which one was i Sgt Murtagh!:rofl:
> 
> Where's your pick what are you camera shy!:bounce:


I'm the guy kneeling to the right of Veeral in the group pic and there are a few others flying around. Murtagh?ound:


----------



## Evonnida

Tony, where the hell were ya? I drove from St.Louis to thank the kitty litter king!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

scottw said:


> I'm the guy kneeling to the right of Veeral in the group pic and there are a few others flying around. Murtagh?ound:


Gotcha but your to the left of veeral still don't know your left from your right!ound:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Evonnida said:


> Tony, where the hell were ya? I drove from St.Louis to thank the kitty litter king!


Sorry bro i was only able to make it Friday. Was going to try to get a couple of hours in today. But i had my uncle Pat over he wanted BBQ i just couldn't get away. Uncle Pat is 85 years old so you never know if you will get to see him again. I am sure this will be a yearly herf Veeral was talking about one in the Summer maybe. Any ways i hope we get to meet next time!


----------



## BMack

That looks like it was a lot of fun, I wish I could have gone!


----------



## Rock31

Huge picture dump coming tonight when I wake up, I'm exhausted!


----------



## Batista30

Erich, Brittney, Ursula and I are heading out to the Comedy Cellar for probably 2 shows. We want pictures to be on here when we come back Ray!


----------



## Rock31

If you're back after midnight they should be


----------



## dav0

I gotta say thanks Jim, Ray & Veeral (call em' the JRs core) for putting this together, and to everyone who made me feel like I've been a member of puff for 5 months, or even years, instead of 5 weeks.

Of course, I've never been mistaken for introverted, but rarely has such a large group of people with such diverse backgrounds and interests accepted my shenanigans and made me feel a part of the family, without so much as a sideways glance.

Well, except Veeral who, like my wife (you know, she gives me that same look when I spit on the deck in the summer), uses that glance to pretty much keep me from crossing the line. I gotta talk to Jim & Ray and find out how they've come up with a force field for the Veeral "stink eye"!

Tony, sorry I missed your day, but hopefully we'll herf somewhere down the line!

And lastly, a special thanks to two great woman, Brittany and Ursula. Honestly, to be part of an event that centers around something that you do not partake in, yet add SO MUCH to the event, Erich & Veeral better count thier blessings, starting with you two!




So where is the April herf?


----------



## Zfog

I am finally back home. It was a great time meeting everyone! I hope everyone has safe travels!!!


----------



## Rock31

Dav0 very well said, sums up the Herf and the people who were apart of it quite well! You are an awesome brother, and you get funnier every single time we meet up!

Glad you Mass guys made it back home


----------



## Evonnida

Ray, quit talking and post pictures


----------



## Zfog

Now its time to start planning the next herf! :faint:


----------



## dav0

Rock31 said:


> Dav0 very well said, sums up the Herf and the people who were apart of it quite well! You are an awesome brother, and you get funnier every single time we meet up!
> 
> Glad you Mass guys made it back home


Wait til' I come outta my shell!:banana:


----------



## Zfog

:rofl:


dav0 said:


> Wait til' I come outta my shell!:banana:


I doubt your bluffing! :rofl:


----------



## dav0

Zfog said:


> Now its time to start planning the next herf! :faint:


Herf location contest?


----------



## carpenter

dav0 said:


> Herf location contest?


I vote for Michigan!!!!!!


----------



## dav0

Rock31 said:


> Dav0 very well said, sums up the Herf and the people who were apart of it quite well! You are an awesome brother, and you get funnier every single time we meet up!
> 
> Glad you Mass guys made it back home


Dude, right back at ya :cowboyic9: !


----------



## dav0

carpenter said:


> I vote for Michigan!!!!!!


I can surf in the Michigan Ocean!:dude:


----------



## dezyrme

Very Cool!


----------



## Boston Rog

Zfog said:


> Now its time to start planning the next herf! :faint:


Had a great time cant wait for the next one.:banana:


----------



## Rock31

dav0 said:


> I can surf in the Michigan Ocean!:dude:


I vote Missouri or Tennessee....I would vote Vegas, but I have a funny feeling at least one person would not make it back.


----------



## Rock31

dav0 said:


> I can surf in the Michigan Ocean!:dude:





Boston Rog said:


> Had a great time cant wait for the next one.:banana:


Rog needs RG+ please hit him!


----------



## thebayratt

Looks like ya'll had a good time!



Rock31 said:


> Rog needs RG+ please hit him!


Done!



Rock31 said:


> I vote Missouri or *Tennessee*....I would vote Vegas, but I have a funny feeling at least one person would not make it back.


I vote for Tennesse or Mississippi.
Tennesse is alot cooler though, but MS is my home state!


----------



## Rock31

Please!


----------



## Rock31

DO NOT


----------



## Rock31

POST


----------



## Rock31

Massive


----------



## BMack

Ok, Ray. I won't post massive.


----------



## dav0

Rock31 said:


> Rog needs RG+ please hit him!


 Done! All of my THREE big points!


----------



## Rock31

PIC DUMP


----------



## Rock31

I want all pics on the next page please gimme 30 mins


----------



## dav0

Rock31 said:


> Massive


Dude, you slay me!:rofl:

Gnight' I'll see your pics in the AM when I'm supposed to be working'~!


----------



## sirxlaughs

Just wanted to post getting my first real sleep in the last few days. It was a great pleasure meeting everyone. My brother and I had a terrific time. We'll definitely be heading out to that spot again (possibly with my dad too). Take care, everyone!


----------



## Rock31

Here we go please don't post yet, 129 incoming!

Boston Rog doing his thing!









Zach









The Group Buy King himself!









ptpablo









Evonnida & Wife









The Man, The Myth, The Legend - dav0









Cheap Ash George (by the way he does not smoke cheap smokes)









Havanajohn wishing he was in Cuba









scottw










The room


----------



## Rock31

Skull & Bones - Batista30









dav0









Evonnida









BOTL Wife #3









ptpablo stripping









Havanajohn









Havanajohn, Zfog, Boston Rog









jerseyjay









scottw









grumpy


----------



## Rock31

dav0









Evonnida & Wife









ptpablo









Zfog









Havanajohn









Max Power









Landing Pad









Yours Truly









dav0 and the corn cob









scottw


----------



## Rock31

Evonnida, scottw, jerseyjay









jerseyjay texting "These Puff guys are weird"









dav0 with the cob again









Oz









Oz, Zfog, Boston Rog, Max Power, Havanajohn









Ursula knocked out dav0's tooth









George, dav0, BOTL Wife #3









jerseyjay & new Puffer









Ms Fuente









Havanajohn


----------



## donovanrichardson

Rock31 said:


> Rog needs RG+ please hit him!


Got ya covered Ray! Missouri wouldn't be a bad herf for me to make it to, depending on where it might be. I'd love to be able to catch one in the summer perhaps but it's all up in the air!


----------



## grumpy1328

dav0 said:


> I gotta say thanks Jim, Ray & Veeral (call em' the JRs core) for putting this together, and to everyone who made me feel like I've been a member of puff for 5 months, or even years, instead of 5 weeks.
> 
> Of course, I've never been mistaken for introverted, but rarely has such a large group of people with such diverse backgrounds and interests accepted my shenanigans and made me feel a part of the family, without so much as a sideways glance.
> 
> Well, except Veeral who, like my wife (you know, she gives me that same look when I spit on the deck in the summer), uses that glance to pretty much keep me from crossing the line. I gotta talk to Jim & Ray and find out how they've come up with a force field for the Veeral "stink eye"!
> 
> Tony, sorry I missed your day, but hopefully we'll herf somewhere down the line!
> 
> And lastly, a special thanks to two great woman, Brittany and Ursula. Honestly, to be part of an event that centers around something that you do not partake in, yet add SO MUCH to the event, Erich & Veeral better count thier blessings, starting with you two!
> 
> So where is the April herf?


+1
Jim, Ray, and Veeral...our thanks to you guys for organizing this. We all had a blast. Well, there were one or two guys questionable....

And Dave...I still say, that was a mighty fine tooth you got there!


----------



## grumpy1328

Ray - - 
I'll change my avatar soon. Now that I know how much the current one offends you! :bounce::bounce:


----------



## Rock31

Grab Bag o Fun









RGRTim









ptpablo









AJ FERNANDEZ FAN









Oz, Joe, AJ FERNANDEZ FAN, RGR Tim, Eyeimage









scottw, Boston Rog, Max Power, Havanajohn, jerseyjay & friend









George, dav0, BOTL Wife #3, Evonnida









jerseyjay, scottw, Boston Rog









The Gang









The Gang pt. 2


----------



## dmgizzo

Rock31 said:


> Rog needs RG+ please hit him!


Done :rofl:


----------



## donovanrichardson

Awesome pictures Ray! Excellent to see all of you come together for such an awesome event! Thank you for posting all of these Ray, it's good for people like me who didn't get to make it up there!


----------



## Rock31

Max Power, Havanajohn, scottw









Evonnida









George









Max Power









Boston Rog









dav0









Zfog









Evonnida excited









RGRTim









Evonnida & dav0









Max Power









Oz









Joe


----------



## Rock31

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN









Eyeimage









jerseyjay









I apologize, can't find your Puff name









ptpablo









Mr I got 2 cigars in the grab bag









Puff Herf - STAY OUT









BOTL Wife #3









Puff Herf 2011 Saturday Crew









Havanajohn stole my Culebra so I smoked the box









dav0's missing tooth cigar holder









Max Power using the correct restroom









dav0 county singer extraordinaire


----------



## Rock31

BOTL Wife #3 & George









George gets in on the action









Evonnida licking a BHK 52









Ms Fuente









Evonnida, dav0 & BOTL Wife #3









Sunday Crew 









Max Power RG Ear









The EGG









The EGG being cut









Batista30 & The Egg









The Egg cont.










The Egg Ash









Please don't fall


----------



## dmgizzo

Rock31 said:


> I vote Missouri or Tennessee....I would vote Vegas, but I have a funny feeling at least one person would not make it back.


Tennessee's drive-able for me, plus I have always wanted to see Graceland, corny I know, but what can I say.


----------



## Rock31

*MASS PIC DUMP ON PAGE 5*

Egg Beauty









ptpablo rolls with a 2 cigar caddy!









Max Powers jail hair









O you thought The Egg was done?









Sunday Lounge









dav0 is too cool for school









Nachos









sirxlaughs, laughing









Ms Fuente









sirxlaughs









BostonRog, last cigar of the Herf









dav0 is Herfed out!


----------



## Rock31

Even though I hate you guys for not reading all my posts asking not to post until I am done with the pictures here is the NJ Puff Herf 2011 summed up in 3:34 Rock31 style, speakers are required. If your computer is 6 years old like the one I am on, pause it and let it buffer a bit before playing.

NJ Puff Herf 2011

Goodnight


----------



## smelvis

I have confirmed footage of all the tough cigar smoking brothers were indeed not being revel rousing hell raising Puffers, but were instead all sitting around watching Little House on the Prairie. Not a dry eye in the bunch too!

Copies of this video will be streamed to you live at a later date, bribes and other begging is in the works first.


----------



## Rock31

Dave, next herf you're coming!

I'll have a writeup tomorrow but everyone wad amazing.


----------



## Frodo

All I can say is...WOW!!! Looks like a great time had by all!:cheer2::faint:


----------



## Evonnida

I think you all should have to drive out to St. Louis for the next one!


----------



## Batista30

List of Cigars that were smoked during the 3 Day herf:

Day #1
RyJ Wide Churchill
Casa Magna
Partagas Habana
Litto Gomez Diez
La Libertad
Bolivar Immensas
R.A. Exclusivo Canada
Bolivar Immensas
Tatuaje 109 Rosado
Viaje 50/50 Black Label
Quintero
Bolivar Immensas
Viaje Candela
Cohiba Siglo II
Cohiba Robusto 2008

Day #2
JR Ultimate
Anejo #55
Diplomatico
Perdomo 
Siglo IV
JR Ultimate #50
Partagas Short
Opus Love Affair
RASS
Perdomo Silvio
Bolivar Corona Extra 1998
Partagas Culebra
Cohiba Robusto 2010
Padron 80th
Johnny O Lancero
La Libertad
Bolivar Immensas
Trinidad Robusto T 09
H. Upmann Magnum 46
Ashton VSG enchantment
H. Upmann Magnum 48
Bolivar Gold Medal
Cabagiuan
Cu-Vana Punisher
DPG Firecracker
Viaje HB2010
Illusione Epernay
Tatuaje P. Lancero
Padron 64
Cabagiuan
Sheep turd
Perdom Habano
Viaje Oro perfecto
HDM churchill
Tatuaje Miami
Monte #2
Viaje Oro perfecto
BBF
Siglo VI
Tatuaje T110
Padron 80th
Cohiba Magico 5 Maduro
RyJ short cc
La Herencia cc
2 Montecristo tubos
La gloria series n maduro
bolivar rc
Siglo II
Hemingway rosado
EP Carillo short run
Ashton Magnum
Litto Gomez Diez
Ryj Maduro
Partagas Presidente cc
2 God of Fire Carlito 2006
Viaje exclusivo short
2 dirty rat
Anejo #55
Johnny O short tabasco
Camacho triple maduro

Day #3
Partagas 898
Drew Estate Egg
Behike 52
Don Carlos
Best Seller
601 Black
MY Father le Bijou
Bolivar Pc
2 RASS
Punch Punch
My father LE non coffin
La Relabo
T110
ECCJ
Monte #62 Aussie
Johnny O
Anarchy
Diesel
Dirty Rat
Exclusivo Short
Barclay Rex
2008 La Verite Churchill


----------



## RGRTim

Would like to say thanks to Veeral, Ray and anyone else who helped set this up. Awesome venue very well organized, I cant imagine a Herf going any better. My only regret is that I couldnt stay longer.


----------



## Bunker

Looks like you guys had a blast!


----------



## grumpy1328

Rock31 said:


> Even though I hate you guys for not reading all my posts asking not to post until I am done with the pictures here is the NJ Puff Herf 2011 summed up in 3:34 Rock31 style, speakers are required. If your computer is 6 years old like the one I am on, pause it and let it buffer a bit before playing.
> 
> NJ Puff Herf 2011
> 
> Goodnight


Nice job, Ray! But now I will have to have my ears removed. You gotta get off the Bieber bandwagon!!!


----------



## Boston Rog

Rock31 said:


> Even though I hate you guys for not reading all my posts asking not to post until I am done with the pictures here is the NJ Puff Herf 2011 summed up in 3:34 Rock31 style, speakers are required. If your computer is 6 years old like the one I am on, pause it and let it buffer a bit before playing.
> 
> NJ Puff Herf 2011
> 
> Goodnight


Ray nice slide show but song has to go lol great job.


----------



## WilsonRoa

Rock31 said:


> Even though I hate you guys for not reading all my posts asking not to post until I am done with the pictures here is the NJ Puff Herf 2011 summed up in 3:34 Rock31 style, speakers are required. If your computer is 6 years old like the one I am on, pause it and let it buffer a bit before playing.
> 
> NJ Puff Herf 2011
> 
> Goodnight


someone please put some M80s in my ears and light them up! smh. lol.

Good stuff though. At least there was one person reppin VA!!! If I was free this weekend I would of went up.


----------



## Rock31

Cmon The Biebster has to stay on that slideshow!

On a serious note, if you guys want a different song I will do it tonight, will only take about 10 minutes to edit it out.


----------



## dav0

Rock31 said:


> Even though I hate you guys for not reading all my posts asking not to post until I am done with the pictures here is the NJ Puff Herf 2011 summed up in 3:34 Rock31 style, speakers are required. If your computer is 6 years old like the one I am on, pause it and let it buffer a bit before playing.
> 
> NJ Puff Herf 2011
> 
> Goodnight


Holy sh!+ dude, were you up till 3AM!! Great job with the pictures, you are the man!

Oh, and first there was the "Rick Roll", and now complements of Ray, we have the "Bieber Bounce", as in Puff.com just got Bieber Bounced!


----------



## dav0

Evonnida said:


> I think you all should have to drive out to St. Louis for the next one!


Dude, I'm there! It will be worth it to see "The Arch" and eat at the 1/2 Micky Dee's that is under it!:hungry:


----------



## dav0

Rock31 said:


> Cmon The Biebster has to stay on that slideshow!
> 
> On a serious note, if you guys want a different song I will do it tonight, will only take about 10 minutes to edit it out.


Don't you change it Ray! After all the "justin love" you've displayed leading up to it, let the slideshow close the book on it!


----------



## Rock31

Veeral nice job on the cigar list, in all the chaos and fun we missed many cigars that were sacrificed but the list is still nice 

I am hurting today and yesterday I passed out on the living room floor, I kiss JR goodbye for this entire week!


----------



## Scott W.

So you won't be there Wednesday for lunch?


----------



## dav0

Rock31 said:


> Veeral nice job on the cigar list, in all the chaos and fun we missed many cigars that were sacrificed but the list is still nice
> 
> I am hurting today and yesterday I passed out on the living room floor, I kiss JR goodbye for this entire week!


Aw crap - a new avatar - Ray's still Bieberized.



scottw said:


> So you won't be there Wednesday for lunch?


Wait, mini-herf?


----------



## Scott W.

dav0 said:


> Aw crap - a new avatar - Ray's still Bieberized.
> 
> Wait, mini-herf?


It's an idea:eyebrows:


----------



## Rock31

Well I meant for the sole purpose of cigar smoking, if my coworker says...JRs for lunch I can't resist LOL


----------



## Batista30

I didn't go to bed till 4:30am. The four of us (Erich, Brittney, Ursula and I) went to two comedy shows in the city and then drove around giving them a really fast tour.  I just woke a bit ago....oh screw you guys, i just heard the mailman drop off more boxes.


----------



## Zfog

Good times were had! Tons of great cigars and great company!


----------



## Rock31

And SNOW! Why is it snowing again?!?!

If everyone had some Bieber Fever, it would melt right away!


----------



## Evonnida

Yeah... It's 70 degrees in StL, and snowing here... WTF!?!


----------



## Rock31

Erich brought the snow...perfect day for some hot nuts and a dirty water dog my brother!


----------



## Boston Rog

Rock31 said:


> Erich brought the snow...perfect day for some hot nuts and a dirty water dog my brother!


It is snowing here in Mass thinking i might have to scrape my windows to go back to work.:eyebrows:


----------



## Rock31

It was crazy here before and I did not even know until I ran out of my house this morning with no jacket on /facepalm


----------



## Zfog

Boston Rog said:


> It is snowing here in Mass thinking i might have to scrape my windows to go back to work.:eyebrows:


Can you do my windshield while your at it? :whip:


----------



## WilsonRoa

Batista30 said:


> I didn't go to bed till 4:30am. The four of us (Erich, Brittney, Ursula and I) went to two comedy shows in the city and then drove around giving them a really fast tour.  I just woke a bit ago....*oh screw you guys, i just heard the mailman drop off more boxes.*


LMFAO!!!


----------



## CaptainBlenderman

Rock31 said:


> I vote Missouri or Tennessee....I would vote Vegas, but I have a funny feeling at least one person would not make it back.


I like carpenter's vote for Michigan! Though we have enough Michiganders on here, we could easily do a Michigan herf. We've casually mentioned it before...we just need to move on it.

Regardless, I might be in for a Tennessee herf. I used to live in Nashville and still have some friends there. My wife and I have been itching to get back there since it's been about five years since we visited. It would be great to meet some of you guys that would be able to make the trip...it's pretty central/accessible to a lot of the eastern US so it may be a good call.

Glad you all got to meet up in Jersey. It looks like a great time was had by all and thanks for the pictures. Good to see all your bright and smiley faces...


----------



## ptpablo

Ray and Veeral great job guys!!! It was a great time! cant wait for the next one!! remember Ray to pace yourself next time!


----------



## Rock31

All pictures of me acting like me wont be here till BOTL Wife #3 gets home


----------



## baderjkbr

Great job Ray on the pics and video.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Veeral Thank You for having us up this weekend I had a BLAST!!!!! Ray EXCELLENT job with the pictures brother and as always it was nice to see you again. Hope everyone made it home safely!!!!!!


----------



## GregSS

That looks like an awesome time. I'm still bummed that I missed it


----------



## Scott W.

Next one Alex, you'll love it.


----------



## Scott W.

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Gotcha but your to the left of veeral still don't know your left from your right!ound:


Your right dammit!!:bitchslap:


----------



## Batista30

A few people were added to the Poopy Cuckoo Kaka (not to be confused with Poopy Kaka) list after confirming their reservation with me and not showing up. Not a list you really want to be on in all seriousness.

For those that confirmed and showed up, I certainly appreciate it. This herf took a tremendous amount of planning and alot of time was put into this. Ray, Jim and I thought this herf could not have gone any smoother and we thank you guys for making it a blast. The MASSholes came through, Erich and Brittney are troopers for making the trip, the South Jersey Crew (minus the unpromisedables), Dav0, RGRtim, Jersey Jay, Tony, Bruno, Scott, and Michael all made this worth the effort. 

My many thanks go to Jim, Ray and Dav0 for tieing up the loose ends. 

Till the next one....


----------



## BlackandGold508

Batista30 said:


> A few people were added to the Poopy Cuckoo Kaka (not to be confused with Poopy Kaka) list after confirming their reservation with me and not showing up. Not a list you really want to be on in all seriousness.
> 
> For those that confirmed and showed up, I certainly appreciate it. This herf took a tremendous amount of planning and alot of time was put into this. Ray, Jim and I thought this herf could not have gone any smoother and we thank you guys for making it a blast. The MASSholes came through, Erich and Brittney are troopers for making the trip, the South Jersey Crew (minus the unpromisedables), Dav0, RGRtim, Jersey Jay, Tony, Bruno, Scott, and Michael all made this worth the effort.
> 
> My many thanks go to Jim, Ray and Dav0 for tieing up the loose ends.
> 
> Till the next one....


Sorry to hear about the Poopy Cuckoo KaKa list !! Just got home from work, and am enjoying and laughing at the pics Ray put up. My hat is off to you guys, for putting the time into this cool event !! Glad everyone made it home safe and had a good time !!! Cant wait to enjoy a smoke with some or all of you in the future !! Cheers !!!!


----------



## Evonnida

BlackandGold508 said:


> Sorry to hear about the Poopy Cuckoo KaKa list !! Just got home from work, and am enjoying and laughing at the pics Ray put up. My hat is off to you guys, for putting the time into this cool event !! Glad everyone made it home safe and had a good time !!! Cant wait to enjoy a smoke with some or all of you in the future !! Cheers !!!!


You may get your wish... The next herf may just be in your area...ainkiller:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Wow looks like you all had a blast


----------



## dav0

Batista30 said:


> My many thanks go to Jim, Ray and Dav0 for tieing up the loose ends.
> 
> Till the next one....


Not to take away from everyone's participation, especially George for providing the soothing Sunday morning finger pickin', but Veeral, YOU deserve the lion's share of credit - you are an organizational wiz kid!



Evonnida said:


> You may get your wish... The next herf may just be in your area...ainkiller:


Erich, I'm changing my vote to a herf somewhere closer to you and Britanny, not to mention Tim. What's the Missouri weather like in July?


----------



## GregSS

dav0 said:


> Erich, I'm changing my vote to a herf somewhere closer to you and Britanny, not to mention Tim. What's the Missouri weather like in July?


Extremely hot and muggy

You'll have to get a super sharp haircut like Erich's to be able to handle the heat


----------



## dav0

GregSS said:


> Extremely hot and muggy
> 
> You'll have to get a super sharp haircut like Erich's to be able to handle the heat


You mean sumpin' like this:


----------



## Rock31

dav0 your current haircut is perfect!

I just said my goodbyes to Erich and BOTL Wife #3, great bunch of people they are. Was great spending the weekend and a lunch break with, have a safe trip home guys...until next time!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Batista30 said:


> A few people were added to the Poopy Cuckoo Kaka (not to be confused with Poopy Kaka) list after confirming their reservation with me and not showing up. Not a list you really want to be on in all seriousness.
> 
> For those that confirmed and showed up, I certainly appreciate it. This herf took a tremendous amount of planning and alot of time was put into this. Ray, Jim and I thought this herf could not have gone any smoother and we thank you guys for making it a blast. The MASSholes came through, Erich and Brittney are troopers for making the trip, the South Jersey Crew (minus the unpromisedables), Dav0, RGRtim, Jersey Jay, Tony, Bruno, Scott, and Michael all made this worth the effort.
> 
> My many thanks go to Jim, Ray and Dav0 for tieing up the loose ends.
> 
> Till the next one....


Everyone who attended this Herf should give this man right here a bump for a job well done!!!!
Great job Veeral your a great BOTL!
Please allow me the Honor of starting it off!!!!
Oopppps there it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rock31

Always slapping the poor kid you are Tony!

I agree it was a great Herf, it went very smooth and there were no issues, JRs helped us out tremendously as well, they were happy to have all of us.


----------



## grumpy1328

Yup, a great job by Veeral, Ray and Jim. It had to be a lot of work setting this thing up and keeping it running smoothly. 

DaveO...next time, you bring a guitar, I'll bring a guitar, maybe we get somebody on washboards and kazoos, and we'll git down!! :violin:


----------



## dav0

Rock31 said:


> Always slapping the poor kid you are Tony!
> 
> I agree it was a great Herf, it went very smooth and there were no issues, JRs helped us out tremendously as well, they were happy to have all of us.


+1 on JR's staff!



grumpy1328 said:


> Yup, a great job by Veeral, Ray and Jim. It had to be a lot of work setting this thing up and keeping it running smoothly.
> 
> DaveO...next time, you bring a guitar, I'll bring a guitar, maybe we get somebody on washboards and kazoos, and we'll git down!! :violin:


George, I have a Tacoma ThunderChief acoustic bass, I'll bring that since I probably can manage bass lines better! Now I can't wait! BOTLwife 3 said she can handle the bongos!


----------



## Rock31

dav0 and George, the guys in the lounge loved you...except for the one that walked out with his laptop and called you a damn honky!


----------



## dav0

Rock31 said:


> dav0 and George, the guys in the lounge loved you...except for the one that walked out with his laptop and called you a damn honky!


Guess George and I will have to learn some Ying Yang twins!:drum:


----------



## grumpy1328

Dang!! I thought I sounded like a *******!:tease:


----------



## Batista30

NJ herf in March is officially over. Erich and Brittney just left for Missouri. We all wish them a safe drive back. It was a pleasure having them!


----------



## grumpy1328

Batista30 said:


> NJ herf in March is officially over.


This is sad... :hurt:

On the other hand, time to start planning the next one! :grouphug:


----------



## Batista30

dav0 said:


> Not to take away from everyone's participation, especially George for providing the soothing Sunday morning finger pickin', but Veeral, YOU deserve the lion's share of credit - you are an organizational wiz kid!


My room is a mess. :biggrin:



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Everyone who attended this Herf should give this man right here a bump for a job well done!!!!
> Great job Veeral your a great BOTL!
> Please allow me the Honor of starting it off!!!!
> Oopppps there it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I appreciate the kind words Tony, but this would never have turned out nearly as well without all of you guys showing up and making it fun.

Ray and Scott, thank you for showing up today and giving Erich and Brittney one last sendoff  And of course, I thank Ursula ALOT. For putting up with me and making it fun. :wink:


----------



## szyzk

Rock31 said:


>


One question: Ray, how was the draw on that?


----------



## Poneill272

I bet it had a nice cedar taste. :biggrin:


----------



## Rock31

Nice loose draw, what is a guy to do when his Culebra is missing? Just smoke the box and remember the better times!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Nice job guys.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Whats up guys i don't see Veerals R/G thingy moving much!
Hit the Guy up he is the father of the great N.J Herf!
:anim_soapbox::tea::tea::tea::tea::tea::nod:


----------



## Rock31

Veeral has Bieber Fever honestly!


----------



## Scott W.

I have to pass mine around a bit before I can hit Batista30 again.


----------



## Scott W.

Batista30 said:


> My room is a mess. :biggrin:
> 
> I appreciate the kind words Tony, but this would never have turned out nearly as well without all of you guys showing up and making it fun.
> 
> Ray and Scott, thank you for showing up today and giving Erich and Brittney one last sendoff  And of course, I* thank Ursula ALOT*. For putting up with me and making it fun. :wink:


You better bro, I already told my wife how cool Brittney and Ursula are for what they endured this weekend. You better be kissing her a** for a few weeks.

Jokes aside, this was a great event and I am happy to have been a part of it. Veeral did a great job and I know he wasn't 100% alone so thanks to everyone who lent a hand (especially J&R). I got to meet new friends and friends that I met on here years ago but just met in person for the first time. Truly a great experience and I'm up for another one anytime. Thanks to all and Ray, please erase the pictures of the back of my head from all your photography equipment, I am typing up a cease and desist letter as we speak.


----------



## Animal

Great pictures, Ray! I'm looking forward to herfing with you fellas someday soon. According to the Army, I'm headed to DC from here. 

Looks like you guys had a great time. There must be alot of personality in that group though, because I see a ton of ugly mugs and some pretty gals with 'em!:clap2:ound:


----------



## Rock31

Erich has more pictures to come when he gets home, something about Duct tape and tabasco!

So DC you say...could be!


----------



## Batista30

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Whats up guys i don't see Veerals R/G thingy moving much!
> Hit the Guy up he is the father of the great N.J Herf!
> :anim_soapbox::tea::tea::tea::tea::tea::nod:


Please don't call me a Father before my time! :mrgreen:



Animal said:


> Great pictures, Ray! I'm looking forward to herfing with you fellas someday soon. According to the Army, I'm headed to DC from here.
> 
> Looks like you guys had a great time. There must be alot of personality in that group though, because I see a ton of ugly mugs and some pretty gals with 'em!:clap2:ound:


Can you imagine how much uglier it would have been if you attended? :boxing:
Anyhow, hopefully we'll get something going again in the near future.


----------



## WilsonRoa

Animal said:


> Great pictures, Ray! I'm looking forward to herfing with you fellas someday soon. According to the Army, I'm headed to DC from here.
> 
> Looks like you guys had a great time. There must be alot of personality in that group though, because I see a ton of ugly mugs and some pretty gals with 'em!:clap2:ound:


which base and when you coming over? we'll be neighbors! lol.


----------



## Batista30

Where are Erich's pictures!!?!!


----------



## Evonnida

Batista30 said:


> Where are Erich's pictures!!?!!


Ass, I just walked in less than 2 hours ago... Let me enjoy dinner, izza:izza:izza: and then you will see more of your mug than you would ever want to.


----------



## Rock31

What about me bro? Duck tape boobies plz!


----------



## Batista30

Evonnida said:


> Ass, I just walked in less than 2 hours ago... Let me enjoy dinner, izza:izza:izza: and then you will see more of your mug than you would ever want to.


As I was saying, where are Erich's pictures!!! :lol:


----------



## Evonnida

To Film Reel or not to film reel...?


----------



## Batista30

Evonnida said:


> To Film Reel or not to film reel...?


:lol:

Provide captions where necessary. LOL.


----------



## Scott W.

Rock31 said:


> What about me bro? Duck tape boobies plz!


Your duct taped sized Areolas?


----------



## Batista30

scottw said:


> Your duct taped sized Oreos?


With milk please.:caked:


----------



## Evonnida

Lay off my OREOS!


----------



## Scott W.

Evonnida said:


> Lay off my OREOS!


Ray has "Double Stuft Oreos" :jaw:


----------



## Evonnida

All pictures have been uploaded... now to put them on here... I will be posting pictures from the Saturday and Sunday herfs and the Tuesday mini-herf that Ray was too pussified to smoke at. 

PLEASE

POST


----------



## Evonnida

As





much



as 



you 



want....
:spank::third:


----------



## Batista30

Post your damn pictures. I have better things to do.






















:lol:


----------



## Scott W.

C'mon dude.........killing me.


----------



## Evonnida

Goodbye St. Louis








Hello Indiana








This is like 4 hours in... We're already struggling... 13 more hours to go!








All ready though








Caffeine boost!








Finally here!!


----------



## Evonnida

My first smoke of the herf...








Quickly on to number 2...








Time for food!








We all know Ray isn't shy, so why is he hiding?!?








Who needs a nub tool, when you can have one of Dav0's Missouri Corn Cobs!








Not so Grumpy smoking it up... Dave, are you already done?


----------



## Evonnida

#3








My grab bag winnings... Evidence of Dav0's past life... It's scary.








Mine's better...








South Jersey Guys... They're missing the garage








God of Fire twins








The Hoosier Nub Stand


----------



## Evonnida

What a group








Ray's duct tape areolae are on fire!








Look Ma! It fits!








Only the classiest of pipe smokers








The bosses talking bidness...








3 Stooges


----------



## Animal

Batista30 said:


> Can you imagine how much uglier it would have been if you attended? :boxing:
> Anyhow, hopefully we'll get something going again in the near future.


They probably wouldn't have let me in! I did see a picture that looked like me on the outside wall of JRs, though, so there's still hope.:lol:


----------



## Evonnida

A bull in a cigar shop








Rog sharing some of that MASShole wisdumb








1,2,3,4, I declare Cigar War!!!!!








Bieber fever, I see you...








Smokin the sheep turd!


----------



## Batista30

WTF. Every picture of me has my bad side. LOL :lol:

Damn F'kin camerawoman/man


----------



## Juicestain

Looks like an awesome time was had by all! Thanks for sharing, sets a high bar for herf's across the country! Hopefully I'll make it out east again and meet some more of you great puffer's:thumb:


----------



## Evonnida

Jim in awe of Ray's cigar worshiping rituals...








No comment.








I detect hints of... cayenne and leather?!?
















More of that cayenne and leather!








Ouch it burns! (Not the first time he's said that...)


----------



## Batista30

Roger and his mASSHOLE wisDUMB. Funny stuff Erich


----------



## BlackandGold508

Erich , honestly man, really cool pics !!!!


----------



## Evonnida

Smoking through a straw...Good enough for Coke, good enough for Ronnie Mo!








How's this for your bad side... Coke infused Dirty Rats... V's Acid








JR's after dark








Last cigar of Saturday night. I might die.








Wanna try?


----------



## Evonnida

But wait, there's more!


----------



## Batista30

LOL! My bad side got worse!

That pics makes me look like I'm on acid.


----------



## BlackandGold508

HAHAHA ! Zach looks like he just threw up in his mouth in the backgorund !!!


----------



## Evonnida

Here's some twang for Tony








Sunday crowd








The Fuente/Viaje/Group Buy couple








OMG It's an Egg!








The Behike to start Sunday right!








But guys... It's too pretty to smoke








But not to lick...








It's not cancerous, just habanos


----------



## Evonnida

George takes over the crooning








Chris with his prison hair bitching about the smoke








Chillin








I think Ray is almost tapped out...


----------



## Batista30

Goofy Ass Pics! Sunday was a riot full of the aftermath from ridiculous Saturday!


----------



## Evonnida

Good side? Bad side? it's all the same








Britt (BOTL Wife #3) and her boys








Who pissed her off?








All better








Ah... So that's the twang!!


----------



## Batista30

I think Chris is eyeing down Bieber(Ray) in that other pic. As if he wants to be Ray's bitch....


----------



## Evonnida

Of course the cop brings the donuts...








We all shall bow at the sight of the EGG!








Concentrate 








Getting there








Veeral looks like he has experience with holding it like that.


----------



## Batista30

In reference to your caption, thanks for the great time Erich! :lol: :caked:


----------



## Evonnida

Suck, don't blow








Careful!!








Where'd the chocolaty, goodness go?!?








Chris is in awe... Look at that ash!








You can do it!!!








Or not... nice nub!


----------



## Batista30

Mark my words, AIN'T NOBODY GONNA NUB THEIR EGG BUT ME.


----------



## Evonnida

What was in there?!?!








That's just scary. Sorry Rog.








Wake up Jim!








Now in the restaurant/lounge








Now begin the fishing conversations! I HATE FISHING!!!!!


----------



## Batista30

Ray looks like that creature from the AT&T commercial


----------



## Evonnida

So that's how you smoke a Tubo








Nice bangs








The MASSholes stuck it out








The nachos are as big as his head








Is that a smile from Grumpy????








Bruno doing his best Steve Buscemi impression
















That Cee-gar done blowed up!


----------



## Evonnida

Day 2's group looks pretty damn good
















Is that a harmonica in your mouth?








Harmonica cigar


----------



## Evonnida

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww................








Long live the corn cob!








Yuengling is the shit! My new favorite beer!








Shore is in the house! GTL!!








Guess the pigtail








Handcheck you two!








We came, we saw, we conquered.


----------



## Batista30

Love the pics Erich! It was definitely funny seeing Ray smoke that cigar like a flute! Sunday was a very cool day, just relaxing and recouping!


----------



## Batista30

That beefy guy would have kicked of all our asses if he saw you take that pic! Would have been worth it though!


----------



## Evonnida

Starting off the Mini Herf on Tuesday. Thanks Veeral!








Men at Work








Thank you guys








I SAID HANDCHECK!!!








Veeral likes what he sees...








Such a good cigar!


----------



## Evonnida

Awwww.... it's just a little guy!








In case you didn't recognize him...








In all seriousness Scott, you were awesome to meet and hang out with. Thanks for coming by in the middle of your work day to see us off, it was much appreciated!

Ray, the same goes for you. You are completely nuts and one of the coolest guys I've ever met. Who else lets a couple from St. Louis fondle them several times over the span of a weekend?

Veeral, I hate you.


----------



## Batista30

Barclay Rex and the MY Father LE. What a combo Erich


----------



## Evonnida

Farewell New York, until the next herf...

















See, he does love me.


----------



## Batista30

Damn, those last pictures came out really nice! Well, except for the very last one....:caked:


----------



## Animal

Wow, this thread is absolutely awesome! Nice work uploading a zillion photos, guys. They really captured the atmosphere, and it's easy to tell that you guys had a great time. arty:

Oh my God, I just looked out the window and it's snowing. WTF??


----------



## Rock31

Very cool brother! Thanks for the pictures, you are all nutz!


----------



## grumpy1328

Great pics, thanks for posting! Maybe we do St Louis next??


----------



## donovanrichardson

Thank you for all of the excellent pictures Erich, it was great to see everyone and it looks like you all had a really great time for sure! Man, I've got to make it up there at some point! Thanks again for all of the captions and excellent pictures!


----------



## Rock31

Missouri Herf in the summer?


----------



## donovanrichardson

Rock31 said:


> Missouri Herf in the summer?


What city do you think Ray?


----------



## Scott W.

Erich, in all seriousness..............................your wife is so much cooler than you.

It was really a pleasure meeting you both, I look forward to meeting up again (sooner than later).


----------



## Rock31

She touched my booby too, Erich did not!

Got my culebra back last night also 

Thanks dav0!


----------



## dav0

I feel sad now. :sad:

Can't we all just move into a big mansion were we can just sit around and hang out? George can play guitar while Ray does wierd stuff to bad cigars. I can get a different type of haircut every day and Veeral can find super micro batch cigars where they only produce 10 boxes a year. Brittney can use her shooting skills to go out and hunt for food and Jim can work on building a proper ManCave. Bruno can keep all of our knives sharp and Chris, Zack and Rog can keep things lively by arguing over the Sox/Yanks rivalry with Jim and Veeral, all the while teaching us fine art of the pipe smoking! Of course Erich will be the enforcer of our commune's law, while Scott will be the only one with a 9 to 5 job, but we will make it up to him by getting him 4 German Shepard pups he has to care for!

Utopia!:clap2:


----------



## dav0

Rock31 said:


> She touched my booby too, Erich did not!
> 
> Got my culebra back last night also
> 
> Thanks dav0!


I feel bad, it has a crack. I have to find another.


----------



## Rock31

No it doesnt brother! It is beautiful!

And I like the way your house is setup to work!


----------



## Batista30

dav0 said:


> I feel sad now. :sad:
> 
> Can't we all just move into a big mansion were we can just sit around and hang out? George can play guitar while Ray does wierd stuff to bad cigars. I can get a different type of haircut every day and Veeral can find super micro batch cigars where they only produce 10 boxes a year. Brittney can use her shooting skills to go out and hunt for food and Jim can work on building a proper ManCave. Bruno can keep all of our knives sharp and Chris, Zack and Rog can keep things lively by arguing over the Sox/Yanks rivalry with Jim and Veeral, all the while teaching us fine art of the pipe smoking! Of course Erich will be the enforcer of our commune's law, while Scott will be the only one with a 9 to 5 job, but we will make it up to him by getting him 4 German Shepard pups he has to care for!
> 
> Utopia!:clap2:


You put alot of time and thought into this, didn't you? :mrgreen:

BTW, where is Ursula?


----------



## dav0

Batista30 said:


> You put alot of time and thought into this, didn't you? :mrgreen:
> 
> BTW, where is Ursula?


Well, I didn't want to go public with this, but ... we all know that the real "power" likes to remain out of the limelight, Ursula is the true "cigar connection", not you Veeral. You are the public face and "Mrs. Fuente" is actually the principle shareholder of Altadis S.A. :tape:

That being the case, she will provide the mansion, of course! :mrgreen:

Actually, I just didn't get into any conversation with her, so I could'nt come up with anything. Well, there is the "twizzler" addiction, but I didn't want to bring it into the conversation.


----------



## Boston Rog

dav0 said:


> I feel sad now. :sad:
> 
> Can't we all just move into a big mansion were we can just sit around and hang out? George can play guitar while Ray does wierd stuff to bad cigars. I can get a different type of haircut every day and Veeral can find super micro batch cigars where they only produce 10 boxes a year. Brittney can use her shooting skills to go out and hunt for food and Jim can work on building a proper ManCave. Bruno can keep all of our knives sharp and Chris, Zack and Rog can keep things lively by arguing over the Sox/Yanks rivalry with Jim and Veeral, all the while teaching us fine art of the pipe smoking! Of course Erich will be the enforcer of our commune's law, while Scott will be the only one with a 9 to 5 job, but we will make it up to him by getting him 4 German Shepard pups he has to care for!
> 
> Utopia!:clap2:


We can rent the place that jersey Shore uses for like a week who is in?:laugh:


----------



## Batista30

Boston Rog said:


> We can rent the place that jersey Shore uses for like a week who is in?:laugh:


Oh Wow! The registered lurker strikes!!!! :behindsofa:


----------



## Boston Rog

Batista30 said:


> Oh Wow! The registered lurker strikes!!!! :behindsofa:


Lol :behindsofa:


----------



## dav0

Boston Rog said:


> We can rent the place that jersey Shore uses for like a week who is in?:laugh:


Seaside Hts Summer Herf!


----------



## Boston Rog

dav0 said:


> Seaside Hts Summer Herf!


Sounds like a plan 3nights on water herfing.eep:


----------



## Rock31

Only if you can guarantee Snooki will be there!


----------



## Batista30

No Snooki, No Seaside, No Davo


----------



## Rock31

dav0 always! 

No dav0, no herf!


----------



## Batista30

No Ray.


----------



## Rock31

I hope a deer runs in your living room and rips your friggin nose off!


----------



## Boston Rog

Rock31 said:


> dav0 always!
> 
> No dav0, no herf!


I loved it when he played Stairway to Heaven by the British rock band Led Zepplin.:behindsofa:


----------



## dav0

:rofl:


Rock31 said:


> I hope a deer runs in your living room and rips your friggin nose off!


:rofl:


----------



## dav0

Batista30 said:


> No Snooki, No Seaside, No Davo


Who made you leader, oh wait, I did!

OK Outer Banks - Oceanfront in Ocean Hill - HUGE houses, each couple puts up about 1200 for a week!

VEERAL supplies the Viaje (be-HAH-yay)!!!!:kicknuts:


----------



## 68 Lotus

Batista30 said:


> Mark my words, AIN'T NOBODY GONNA NUB THEIR EGG BUT ME.


 Yep!...You Da Man!! :hail:.....But I'm gonna give it a Shot!! :ss: :laugh:

I Just finished the whole thread! :thumb:..Looked like ya'll had a Great time!

And *Thanks for the pics!*...........I've learned So much!!

....Now!.. I don't feel to bad about Forkin up!.. a bad stick!

....Best Infusion....Coke & Tabasco

....If I had to give the Shirt off my back..:hmm: ....My 2/3X has got ya covered! :lol:...And the rest...Damn good blankets!

....I haven't had a kraut dog in years!....But will today!..... _Can't get it out of my mind!_ :tsk:

So after seeing this East Coast Herf!.....It'd sure be nice to see a North Coast..:twitch:...South Coast, And if it gets to the West Coast!!..:banana:..:lol:...Well, It to!!

Again! :clap2: :clap2: Great Job!..and thanks for sharing! :mrgreen:


----------



## dav0

Boston Rog said:


> I loved it when he played Stairway to Heaven by the British rock band Led Zepplin.:behindsofa:


Oh, I'm gonna practice for the next herf - 2 hours of "lay lady lay" !


----------



## Scott W.

Rock31 said:


> I hope a deer runs in your living room and rips your friggin nose off!


No Bambi.

and

No Ray.


----------



## Evonnida

dav0 said:


> Oh, I'm gonna practice for the next herf - 2 hours of "lay lady lay" !


:mullet:
We really don't need to know what you and your wife do in your personal time...:shock:


----------



## Scott W.

dav0 said:


> I feel sad now. :sad:
> 
> Can't we all just move into a big mansion were we can just sit around and hang out? George can play guitar while Ray does wierd stuff to bad cigars. I can get a different type of haircut every day and Veeral can find super micro batch cigars where they only produce 10 boxes a year. Brittney can use her shooting skills to go out and hunt for food and Jim can work on building a proper ManCave. Bruno can keep all of our knives sharp and Chris, Zack and Rog can keep things lively by arguing over the Sox/Yanks rivalry with Jim and Veeral, all the while teaching us fine art of the pipe smoking! Of course Erich will be the enforcer of our commune's law, while Scott will be the only one with a 9 to 5 job, but we will make it up to him by *getting him 4 German Shepard pups* he has to care for!
> 
> Utopia!:clap2:


Yeah, ask the wife, I love dogs. :kicknuts:
Also, why do I have to go out and work while you sit and get your haircut everyday? That's not a change of pace for me.:behindsofa:


----------



## Evonnida

scottw said:


> Yeah, ask the wife, I love dogs. :kicknuts:
> Also, why do I have to go out and work while you sit and get your haircut everyday? That's not a change of pace for me.:behindsofa:


I heard you like dogs as much as Padron Anniversaries...


----------



## Batista30

scottw said:


> Yeah, ask the wife, I love dogs. :kicknuts:
> Also, why do I have to go out and work while you sit and get your haircut everyday? That's not a change of pace for me.:behindsofa:


I picture you right now whining and crying....:laugh:


----------



## Scott W.

Evonnida said:


> I heard you like dogs as much as Padron Anniversaries...


And cops.:boxing:


----------



## Scott W.

You guys do know that the above post is a joke right?

Veeral, I am no longer whining, I'm over it, it'll be all right.




No Ray...........


----------



## Rock31

scottw why are you so mean to me?

I go to a meeting and come back to this!

You guys are too much.


----------



## ptpablo

Rock31 said:


> I hope a deer runs in your living room and rips your friggin nose off!


now that would be a site to see!!! and pretty dam funny!!!


----------



## Batista30

ptpablo said:


> now that would be a site to see!!! and pretty dam funny!!!


How cool. You're the second person to fall off the S&B list. More for me.


----------



## Rock31

LMAO Veeral, you are mean!


----------



## Animal

Whoa..hey... when did the "like" button appear?


----------



## Scott W.

Rock31 said:


> scottw why are you so mean to me?
> 
> I go to a meeting and come back to this!
> 
> You guys are too much.


Is not being mean, it's tough love:kiss:

Do you really hope a deer tears Veeral's nose off?


----------



## Rock31

Yes, think about how funny it would be if a deer ran into his house, bit his nose and ran off! It would be like Bambi in NJ!


----------



## Batista30

Rock31 said:


> Yes, think about how funny it would be if a deer ran into his house, bit his nose and ran off! It would be like Bambi in NJ!


3rd one today. :kicknuts:


----------



## Scott W.

Rock31 said:


> Yes, think about how funny it would be if a deer ran into his house, bit his nose and ran off! It would be like Bambi in NJ!


V,

I'll take Ray's S&B's


----------



## ptpablo

Batista30 said:


> How cool. You're the second person to fall off the S&B list. More for me.


you dont have to make davo suffer!


----------



## Batista30

ptpablo said:


> you dont have to make davo suffer!


Actually, he's the one that suggested taking your share as well.:gossip:


----------



## Zfog

I just had to bump this. Since I just now got to read the last 10 pages of nonsense!


----------



## Rock31

The real nonsense is that it took you this long to read it!


----------



## Scott W.

Talk to Ray.


----------



## dav0

Batista30 said:


> Actually, he's the one that suggested taking your share as well.:gossip:


Don't believe him Jim - I know you will find it hard because I'm a Gints fan, but I got your back! You, me and that rabbid dear and we can take him (Besides, I got mine, hehehe). :evil:


----------



## Zfog

Rock31 said:


> The real nonsense is that it took you this long to read it!


 Your a meanie :brick:



scottw said:


> Talk to Ray.


Ha:loco:


----------



## chewwy26

holy smokes man what cigar was that? was it as good as it looks?


----------

